# Local Reputations



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd pick LU 3 over 102.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you watched Jersey Shore?

I believe its systemic..:whistling2:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

"jersey shore" is what happens when you bring New Yorkers to New Jersey.You have to wait for local summer to enjoy the beach here (the weeks before memorial day and after labor day):thumbsup: The in-between you have to head south and ruin someone eleses summer :laughing: I am from local 400 that show is shot in our territory. The state has 6 locals which one are you talking about?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

cabletie said:


> "jersey shore" is what happens when you bring New Yorkers to New Jersey.You have to wait for local summer to enjoy the beach here (the weeks before memorial day and after labor day):thumbsup: The in-between you have to head south and ruin someone eleses summer :laughing: I am from local 400 that show is shot in our territory. *The state has 6 locals which one are you talking about?*



I would say all of them. :blink:

Nah, jk. If I was forced to join a Jersey local I think 351 would be my first choice, then 269. 

102, well, I'd rather hang myself :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> 102, well, I'd rather hang myself :thumbsup:


FUK IT, If you don't like the local that you live in, just open your own shop. Life is too short to suffer a bunch of douche-bags and sit on your can because you're not in the inner-circle.

This local I live in is truly straight-forward, the people are good, and we have a great majority of the work, so to not be a member is just plain reh-tarded self-sabotage (unless you're an owner.)


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> FUK IT, If you don't like the local that you live in, just open your own shop. Life is too short to suffer a bunch of douche-bags and sit on your can because you're not in the inner-circle.
> 
> This local I live in is truly straight-forward, the people are good, and we have a great majority of the work, so to not be a member is just plain reh-tarded self-sabotage (unless you're an owner.)


I agree. That's why I'm a shameless promoter of my own local. It's not perfect but there's not another local in the IBEW I rather be a member of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Hate to break it to the op but he'll be waiting to get called for a long time. "A" rated journeymen are looking at 320 working days out that's like 14 months or so! If u are lucky enough to be working basic work force then you are doing 14 week furloughs.

"M" rated journeymen are looking at 6 weeks to 3 months on the bench.

How are you entering the local? If u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

Control Freak said:


> Hate to break it to the op but he'll be waiting to get called for a long time. "A" rated journeymen are looking at 320 working days out that's like 14 months or so! If u are lucky enough to be working basic work force then you are doing 14 week furloughs.
> 
> "M" rated journeymen are looking at 6 weeks to 3 months on the bench.
> 
> How are you entering the local? If u don't mind me asking?


 
im waiting to be called for local 3 elevator division in NYC... just took the test/interview and got about a 90 as a score.. I'm holding out hope since the letter said "YOU WILL BE CALLED" in 6-12months... but I assume longer with the way things are going


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hire me please said:


> im waiting to be called for local 3 elevator division in NYC... just took the test/interview and got about a 90 as a score.. I'm holding out hope since the letter said "YOU WILL BE CALLED" in 6-12months... but I assume longer with the way things are going


Hang in there brother it will come.


----------

